# Question about therapy???



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys,
I wish all you be well. I am having problems with my thyroid (hyper results) and I am taking 15 mg of Methimazole a day in a single dose since 02/05/2010 I still have hyper symptoms, specially, hyper bowel sounds and hyper defecation. I believe my intestinal transit is fast and some time I don't digest properly. What surprise me is I don't have high blood preasure, over heat , and other hyper symptoms. My question is .....Is there enough time to feel good after one month taking 15 mg of methimazole a day or I need to give the medication more time to feel regulated???? I have read that some time it takes several weeks to regulate...
Thanks for any help.
George.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi guys,
> I wish all you be well. I am having problems with my thyroid (hyper results) and I am taking 15 mg of Methimazole a day in a single dose since 02/05/2010 I still have hyper symptoms, specially, hyper bowel sounds and hyper defecation. I believe my intestinal transit is fast and some time I don't digest properly. What surprise me is I don't have high blood preasure, over heat , and other hyper symptoms. My question is .....Is there enough time to feel good after one month taking 15 mg of methimazole a day or I need to give the medication more time to feel regulated???? I have read that some time it takes several weeks to regulate...
> Thanks for any help.
> George.


Hey, George!! When did you last have labs? Sounds like you are terribly undermedicated on the Methimazole.

Doc should be having you come in every couple of weeks at first for labs. Not only that, Methimazole has a very fast 1/2 life of a couple of hours and is more effective if taken in 3 doses throught out the day.

Please talk to your doctor about this. As I recall, I was taking 30 mg. of Tapazole 3 times a day. Each person is different in their needs but I am sure you get the picture.

Let us know; I am worried for you.


----------



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for your quick answer. I really need you guys. I am having problems with my insurance company now because they don't want to cover my thyroid tests. Anyway, I am afraid because I have read of heart problems with low TSH. To give you better information, I am going to write all my thyroid results since the problem showed up.
07/15/2008 QUEST DIAGNOSTIC LAB
T3 TOTAL ....117 60*181
T3 UPTAKE.....38 22*35 HIGH
T4 FREE........1.7 0.8*1.8
T4 TOTAL......10.5
FREE T4 INDEX (T7)... 4.0 1.4*3.8 HIGH
TSH........0.20 0.40*4.50 LOW

At this time, the endo I saw didn't put me in any medication. He told me, it could be a toxic state because I took antibiotics for an UTI. I was a couple of months without take anything to regulate my thyroid but feeling really bad so I called a friend who is dr and told me to take Propylthiuracil . I took it for 4 or 5 months. Because Propylthiuracil was hard to my stomach, I changed it for Tapazole and took 5 mg by day every morning until the next test.
Next test.

02/25/2009 LAB CORP

TSH......0.44 0.45*4.5 BORDER LINE
T4 FREE DIRECT...1.77 0.61*1.76 BORDER LINE
T3.......108 85*205

After this test, I continued taking 2.5 mg of Tapazole for 5 months and left the medication at all. I couldn't get tested during some months but begun to feel bad again slowly.

Last test after 5 months without the Tapazole
02/03/2010 QUEST DIAGNOSTICS

TSH ......0.12 0.40*4.50 LOW
T4 TOTAL.....8.9 4.5*12.5
T3 UPTAKE .....34 22*35
FREE T4.......3.0 1.4*3.8

These are my last results and during this time I felt an increase in my bowel sounds and hyperdefecation. Also, for first time, I have felt heart symptoms.
Even in this way, one dr told me I don't need medication because my t3 and t4 are normal and what I had now is subclinical hyperthiroidism. Please, I don't understand it....I feel bad with loud stomach noises, bad digestions, nervous, anxious and they don't want to give me medication. I believe I am hyper now.

Please, any help...
Thanks a lot guys, sorry for this,
Jorge.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi guys,
> I wish all you be well. I am having problems with my thyroid (hyper results) and I am taking 15 mg of Methimazole a day in a single dose since 02/05/2010 I still have hyper symptoms, specially, hyper bowel sounds and hyper defecation. I believe my intestinal transit is fast and some time I don't digest properly. What surprise me is I don't have high blood preasure, over heat , and other hyper symptoms. My question is .....Is there enough time to feel good after one month taking 15 mg of methimazole a day or I need to give the medication more time to feel regulated???? I have read that some time it takes several weeks to regulate...
> Thanks for any help.
> George.


Hi George,

Try spacing your Methimazole throughout the day every 8 hours.

It can take weeks to regulate so please be patient. You should have labs every 4 weeks until you stabilize and the labs you should request for dosing purposes are the FT4, the FT3 and the TSH. Since you at the 4 week mark and still having hyper symptoms it's a good idea to have testing done to see how far your have progressed.


----------

